

Inside the short, troubled life of a music start-up - iseff
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10303994-93.html?tag=mncol;txt

======
kolya3
"Costs continued to balloon, and a business model that required the start-up
to spend 10 cents to earn a penny was never fully re-evaluated."

It's really inspiring to hear that someone with THIS business plan got funded.
Makes you think, how hard could it be to get funding? ;)

------
tptacek
This company spent 3MM (06), then 6.8MM (07), then ~5MM (08) on SG&A
(headcount). What chance does this shoot-the-moon business plan have in any
vertical today?

------
spiralfrogger
sarcasm -> Congrats to the marketing teams at SpiralFrog! Take the money and
run is what I always say...

Actually, anyone who worked on the marketing team have a copy of Spiralfrog
Club? I'd love to relive that experience.

------
allenbrunson
dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=752543>

------
teeja
Spiral WHO?

